# motion detectors



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Help!

I want to use one/some to activate lights or a blowdryer activated coffin riser.

Any tips? Tricks? Best type to buy? 

I saw a battery powered kind at Haunt Depot, but at $40 I thought I'd ask all of you experts first!
:jol:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's a lot of options for you. You can use the PIR/floodlight combos available at most hardware stores - prices vary from $10 to $30+. Many of them have a test setting that will turn on the lights for 20 seconds or so. If you screw in socket adaptor, you can plug in a power strip and run several lights in various locations. Just don't exceed the wattage rating of the fixture. The downside is that you don't have a lot of control over the time that it is turned on. If the lights you want to use are low voltage (12 - 24VDC) you can plug the wall warts into the power strip. The detection range of the PIR can be narrowed by taping off a part of the sensor lens.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/motion.php


----------

